
Man spends £30k fighting £100 speeding fine - vinni2
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-49641063
======
Kaiyou
His mistake was to believe in the existence of justice.

~~~
jsiepkes
Well you can get justice if its citizen vs. citizen. If its you vs. the
government or big corp that's a whole different story; If your opponent has
virtually unlimited money and for then the whole process is "work time" and
for you its your spare time...yeah thats going to be hard.

